# Possible cold damage, fungal infection or virus?



## MourningStar (Jul 12, 2022)

Hey folks,
I received a division of Cym. erythrostylum today from a grower in Victoria (Australia).
As i took it out of its box i noticed some browning and black almost "scorch" marks on one pseudobulb, as well browning and blackenening of leaf tips.
Now as I don't have any test kits to hand at present (didn't realise I'd run out) that I can use to test for CymMV, the leaf in the 5th image sent alarm bells ringing, but I wanted another set (or more) of eyes to have a look over it first.
It has been cold here and in Victoria (with temps down to -1) so I'm also wondering ifs its had cold damage leading to fungal infection, which is causing the discolouration and blotching?

Additionally, the first 2 images are from the newest & youngest foliage, which don't show much apart from cold damage and possible bacterial infection (1st image) and puncture damage (2nd image)
What do you folks think?


----------



## Ray (Jul 13, 2022)

Maybe it’s just the photo, but that looks very “directional”, which suggests an environmental factor, rather than a pest or pathogen.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 13, 2022)

heat or cold 'burn', i think


----------



## MourningStar (Jul 14, 2022)

Ray said:


> Maybe it’s just the photo, but that looks very “directional”, which suggests an environmental factor, rather than a pest or pathogen.


Thanks Ray!


----------



## MourningStar (Jul 14, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> heat or cold 'burn', i think


Thankyou Ozpaph


----------

